# White Plains KY SARGE



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

HC Sarge 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog 
Jack's Place, White Plains, KY This dog is currently housed at the Hopkins County Humane Society in Madisonville, KY. Time is very limited. If you are interested in adopting this dog, please contact the Humane Society as quickly as possible at 270-821-8965.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome and alert boy!


----------



## huskylover103 (Nov 24, 2008)

What is the status of this dog now?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

He is still Listed, sorry I can not seem to get the link posted.
Time is limited for this boy.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

THis boy is beautiful -anyone working on him?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

This dog is currently housed at the Hopkins County Humane Society in Madisonville, KY. Time is very limited. If you are interested in adopting this dog, please contact the Humane Society as quickly as possible at 270-821-8965



HC Sarge 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog 
Jack's Place, White Plains, KY


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous boy!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What's with all the dogs named Sarge lately? I had a foster named Sarge and the Chicago GSD rescue had two dogs coming in named Sarge recently as well!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Gorgeous


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

news?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

is he still there?


----------

